# Kit Manufacturers



## kylebowers (May 6, 2006)

Itâ€™s obvious that most pen kits come from one or two manufacturers, most likely in China. Does anyone know who this would be? I have a great deal of experience in the import field and may start importing kits and accessories.


----------



## its_virgil (May 6, 2006)

Most likely in Taiwan and most likely the three major players have their own manufacturing places which may be why they don't sell each other's kits. I think the three are Berea Hardwoods, CSUSA, and Pen State Ind. The retailers we buy from sell kits made by these three. At least quality wise, these are the major players.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by kylebowers_
> <br />Itâ€™s obvious that most pen kits come from one or two manufacturers, most likely in China. Does anyone know who this would be? I have a great deal of experience in the import field and may start importing kits and accessories.


----------



## PenWorks (May 6, 2006)

Good luck , I wish you well. 
Just what we need, another kit supplier [] Competition is good for business.
I want some to compete for mine.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 6, 2006)

Go ahead and import your kits and sell them to us. Competition, as Tony said, is always good. Just remember, don't sell us some cheap crap. 
The quality you will be measured on are from the good kits like Baron, Perfect Fit Convertable, El Grandes, Gents and Statesmen - both young and old - Emperors etc., especially in the higher quality platings (TitaniumGold, Black Ti, Pt, Rh). I wish you all the best and wait for your first kits to show up soon for sale here!! BTW, I recommend not to start with slimline kits, bring us some new, fresh stuff.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Good luck , I wish you well.
> Just what we need, another kit supplier [] Competition is good for business.
> I want some to compete for mine.



Right, and I sure hope he designs kits that require drill sizes we don't already have or are not readily available. I just love buying drill bits at $10 t0 $15 a pop that can't be used for anything else. [][]


----------



## Ligget (May 6, 2006)

I agree with Frank![][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kylebowers_
> <br />Itâ€™s obvious that most pen kits come from one or two manufacturers, most likely in China. Does anyone know who this would be? I have a great deal of experience in the import field and may start importing kits and accessories.



I tried and hit a brick wall. Got in contact with the big guy (Mr. Lee) in Taiwan but got a polite NO since he already has distribution channels in place. The distributors are a 'lot' larger than yours truly and I can't provide the support or have the deep pockets that they do. I also tried approaching mainland China through an establish source based here in Canada that is very familiar with start up business as well as established source. Same thing, came up empty. The only real proposal that I got was to start 'my' own factory in China at a reasonable cost. Building is not a problem but then 'tooling' up became another obstacle. In the end I saw it as too risky to invest my capital relative to the payback period. Perhaps you will have better results. Good luck.

-Peter-


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 8, 2006)

Reading Peter's last post reminded me of a conversation I had with a friend who lives in England. He was in the U.S., staying with me for a deer hunting trip. He is a designer/manufactuer of some specialized small electronic devices. He has been through the agonies of setting up a 'factory' to make his things. He finally settled in Taiwan. The reason, according to him, is that Taiwan businessmen are "all business" and honest. If you contract with one to make your special widget, they will do it for you and you only. On the other hand, if you contract in Hong Kong, those (un)businessmen will make for you then actively look for others to sell your idea to and will sell to anyone in competition with you. Nothing is sacred or safe. So, the comment by "Mr. Lee" seem to be in line. He has given his word to the current buyers and that's that. Want your own? Fine, design them, then contract to have them made as a separate line. BTW, and for what it's worth, many pen kits come in little plastic envelopes that have DAYACOM stamped on them. The factory maybe?


----------



## Dario (May 8, 2006)

WELCOME!!!

As others said, competition is good for the industry so I wish you luck!!!

I/We will be more than willing to try new products for you if you decide to go that route []


----------



## JohnDrayton (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone else but me seen the Email offer from Penn State?,,, they are offering 50 slimline kits for 97.50 with free shipping and an extra 20 kits free.  This makes them 1.39 ea!!!  I haven't used thier kits but will try them as slimlines seem to sell better than any other where I live.


----------



## huntersilver (May 8, 2006)

I am sure that is a great price, but my sense is that it is not
a kit you would like to sell to your customers.


----------



## wayneis (May 20, 2006)

John if what you are looking for is brass kits then this should be a fine deal for you because in just a few short weeks as the plating wears off brass is what you will have.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by JohnDrayton_
> <br />Has anyone else but me seen the Email offer from Penn State?,,, they are offering 50 slimline kits for 97.50 with free shipping and an extra 20 kits free.  This makes them 1.39 ea!!!  I haven't used thier kits but will try them as slimlines seem to sell better than any other where I live.


----------

